# South Zone Duck Spots?



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

any suggestions on public spots to try?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

piedmont and seneca usually hold birds.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Funk Bottoms holding a few Ducks and Geese.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks guys


----------

